
Time May Be Running Out for Millions of Clocks - MagicPropmaker
https://www.voanews.com/a/time-may-be-running-out-for-millions-of-clocks/4554376.html
======
pasbesoin
Redundancy. It ultimately equates with security -- including national
security.

A reason we keep the older water navigation beacons active.

These people in DC, many of them seem to have absolutely _no_ technological
comprehension. Nor basic systems understanding.

Not just in technology, but in accounting, agriculture -- essentially all
sustaining human endeavors: You create and foster and innovate redundancies.

Because shit breaks. Nature is "fickle". People are selfish. And you want to
survive these things.

Finally, when you do transition to newer systems (and hopefully, newer
redundancies), you want to have an orderly wind-down and transition.

Something the Washington buffoons also ignore, these days. For people who
claim to espouse "business", they demonstrate surprisingly little respect for
a predictable, planful business -- or other -- environment.

Yes, there are always surprises -- including the inherent surprises of
discovery and disruption.

But, it'd be nice to leave businesses and agencies capacity to focus on these,
instead of endlessly jerking them around with whiplash policy changes and
politically motivated jack-in-the-box initiatives.

------
IronCoderXYZ
Let's build a $5bn wall but cut $26.6mil in funding for a necessity. Makes
sense, I hope congress can stop this?

------
heyjudy
Wtf? What possible good could turning off WWVB do? Are we going to have to buy
digital GPS-enabled wall-clocks because the Orange Menace isn't done taking a
baseball bat to the china shop? Bloody hell. GPS does works, barely, inside
given the right receiver and antenna combination... at least good enough for a
time fix.

~~~
toomuchtodo
There was a project on HN sometime in the last year where someone was
broadcasting the WWVB signal indoors at low power. It would be a loss for this
station to go off the air, but unless you’re in a remote location with no
internet connectivity to broadcast the time signal yourself at low power, the
world will go on.

[https://hackaday.com/2014/03/22/build-your-own-radio-
clock-t...](https://hackaday.com/2014/03/22/build-your-own-radio-clock-
transmitter/)

